# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Post op ligaments croisés : vos retours d'expérience ?

## pomku

Bonjour,

Un de mes loulous a été opéré en mai d'une rupture des LC de la patte arrière gauche. L'opé s'est bien passée ainsi que la période bandage, fils, reprise de la marche en douceur...  
Tous les visites post-op ont été concluante pour le véto et le chir.

Depuis  deux mois, il remarche plutôt bien même si on le limite encore (pas d'escaliers, pas de courses, pas de sauts sur le canapé, etc.). Mais bizarrement, autant il se tient bien sur ses quatre pattes toute la journée, autant il arrive souvent qu'en soirée, il  se remette à boiter légèrement. 
Et le lendemain matin, après un bon dodo, il ne boite plus, mais le soir, il recommence à boiter un petit peu. 

Avez-vous déjà vu cela avec vos chiens opérés de la même pathologie ? Comment cela s'est-il passé pour vous ? 
Tous vos retours d'expérience m'intéressent !

(je précise que mon p'tit bonhomme  revoit le véto pour ses vaccins la semaine prochaine, et qu'un contrôle de sa patte sera fait).

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

----------


## Poska

Peut-être "juste" de l'arthrose qui a tendance a s'installer très vite après ce type d'opération.
Ma chienne s'était remise à boiter de sa patte opérée 3-4 mois après, j'avais tellement peur d'une nouvelle rupture (surtout que je ne faisais pas du tout confiance au véto qui l'avait opérée) que j'ai foncé chez un spécialiste. Au final la radio a montré de l'arthrose ++ à cette patte (rien de l'autre côté) alors qu'elle n'en avait pas du tout juste avant l'opération.
Le spécialiste était étonné qu'on ne maie pas conseillé des chondro protecteurs dès le jour de l'opé...

----------


## ginette

ma labrador avait eut cette opération, il aura fallut plus de 6 mois pour qu'il n'y ait plus de boiterie.........nous elle n'avait pas été bandé elle avait une grande cicatrice sur  toute la cuisse.........

----------


## pomku

> Peut-être "juste" de l'arthrose qui a tendance a s'installer très vite après ce type d'opération.
> Ma chienne s'était remise à boiter de sa patte opérée 3-4 mois après, j'avais tellement peur d'une nouvelle rupture (surtout que je ne faisais pas du tout confiance au véto qui l'avait opérée) que j'ai foncé chez un spécialiste. Au final la radio a montré de l'arthrose ++ à cette patte (rien de l'autre côté) alors qu'elle n'en avait pas du tout juste avant l'opération.
> Le spécialiste était étonné qu'on ne maie pas conseillé des chondro protecteurs dès le jour de l'opé...


Je te comprends, moi aussi j'ai ces peurs.. Mais, à ta différence, j'ai une grande confiance en mon véto. Justement, il a fait venir exprès un spécialiste de ce genre de problème, un chirurgien spécialisé. C'est d'ailleurs ce dernier  qui a opéré mon bonhomme. 

Elle avait quelle âge ta louloute quand elle s'est fait opérer ? On lui a donné quoi pour "gérer" l'arthrose" ?

Sinon, mon Pillow est sous Fortiflex , mais un mois sur deux seulement. Peut-être faudra-t-il changer la dose ou le produit. Et côté alimentation, Mossieur est aux Orijen Senior (il est jeune mon loulou, il a 3 ans, mais il a tendance au surpoids, d'autant plus qu'il est "interdit" d'exercice pour le moment) et parfois il pique 3 ou 4 Gosbi agneau dans la gamelle de son frère... ::

----------


## Poska

Ma chienne a été opérée à 7 ans. Elle a été longtemps sous chondro protecteurs avec petites cures d'AI en cas de crise, aujourd'hui à 11 ans elle est sous AI en permanence, sa patte opérée lui faisant très mal. 
Après comme dit ginette la convalescence est très longue, il n'est peut-être pas encore tout à fait remis de l'opé. Ma chienne s'était remise à boiter d'un coup alors qu'elle ne boitait plus du tout depuis plusieurs semaines, d'où ma grosse panique.

----------


## pomku

Oui, vous avez raison toutes les deux... C'est vrai que l'opération est récente (23 mai 2012). Je me fait sûrement du mouron pour rien... Mais on s'angoisse tellement vite pour nos poilus ! On les aime tant ! 
Je pense que je vais demander au chirurgien qui l'a opéré de repasser le voir (il est ostéopathe aussi).
Cela dit, il est bon d'avoir les avis d'autres personnes qui ont connu la même chose.
 Merci à vous deux pour vos réponses. 
C'est gentil  :Smile:

----------


## aurore

Ma croisée staff de 2 ans 1/2 a été opérée mi-janvier des ligaments par TPLO, et je dirais qu'elle a mis 4 mois à ne plus boiter.

Fin avril, je l'ai retrouvée un jour sur 3 pattes: j'ai eu une peur bleue, j'ai cru que ça avait lâché  ::  ... J'ai filé chez le véto, mais il n'a rien trouvé du tout! Au bout de 2 jours, ça a disparu.

C'est encore revenu une fois après, pendant 1/2 journée... et ça a encore disparu...

Mais il me semble avoir lu quelque part que des boiteries de fatigue peuvent intervenir des années après: le genou reste fragilisé, quoiqu'on fasse.

----------


## pomku

J'imagine ta peur Aurore ! Moi aussi j'aurais cru la même chose que toi ! Oh la sueur froide ! Tant mieux pour ta puce que ce soir une peur "pour rien"...
  Maintenant que tu en parles, je me souviens que mon véto m'avait dit qu'il fallait qu'on s'attende à voir notre chien boiter de temps à autre, sans raison apparente. Mais ce qui me perturbe, c'est que quand il boitille, c'est souvent le soir, après un loooong séjour vautré sur le canapé à se prendre des papouilles, juste avant  la ballade de 23 heures. C'est vrai que ça évoque un peu l'arthrose.

Et dans la rue il est lent, mais lent !   Il a toujours été lent.  ::  
On les a adoptés chiots (son frère et lui), et autant son frère Krakou est un piti Duracell sur pattes, autant Pillow est lent. Pour tout. Il mange lentement, il bâille lentement, il marche lentement, il joue lentement, il est super lascif comme chien, j'ai  jamais vu ça !

----------


## aurore

Tant mieux si tu as un chien cool: avec sa pathologie, c'est plus facile à gérer que mon petit paquet de muscles!

(J'adore ton pseudo, et d'ailleurs, ma chienne s'appelle Pomme et je la surnomme parfois Pomme Q  :: )

----------


## pomku

Merci pour mon pseudo.. Cela vient de mon taf. Je bosse sur mac depuis plus de 20 ans, et quand tu fermes un logiciel sur mac, tu fais "pomme + Q"... (control + Q sur PC je crois, mais "Kontrolku" comme pseudo, c pas terrible ! lol).

Oui, c'est une chance que Pillow soit "maître zen". Ma hantise, c'est que le même problème arrive à son frère. Lui, c'est une tannée pour qu'il reste calme. Il est sec et nerveux, monté sur ressorts ! En plus, il se prend pour un chat et grimpe partout. C'est louche !  ::

----------


## aurore

Autre chose: les deux fois où ma chienne s'est remise à boiter de façon sérieuse, c'était deux fois où je m'étais absentée (la première pour un WE (écourté, du coup!!!) et la seconde pour la journée).

Du coup, je m'étais demandé s'il n'y avait pas une composante psychosomatique dans ces boiteries, ou si ce n'était pas une façon de me manipuler...

Parce que curieusement, quand je l'ai emmenée une semaine en vacances ensuite, elle a fait la folle à longueur de journées, et n'a pas boité une seule fois  ::

----------


## pomku

Oh la p'tite chipie ! ::   Même si je doute  que les chiens soient des "manipulateurs". C'est bien trop un truc d'humain ça... ::  C'était peut-être sa façon de communiquer son désarroi de te savoir absente ? 

En tout cas, les miens, ils ont tellement de mauvais souvenirs qu'il ne font jamais de "cinéma"... Ils ont un sale petit passé de souffrances multiples avant qu'on ne les adopte, à environ 6 mois estimés. (Zont été ramassés dans la rue collés l'un à l'autre, impossible de savoir leur âge précis...). 

Et Pillow ne se plaint jamais. Ça n'a pas été facile  de le diagnostiquer, il ne moufte pas, se laisse manipuler sans problème, même s'il souffre. D'ailleurs, pour poser le diagnostic de rupture des ligaments croisés, le chirurgien a fait une manip et nous a prévenus que notre Pillow risquait d'avoir très mal qq secondes : eh bien, il n'a pas bronché, il m'a juste lancé son regard en coin que je connais par coeur : "euh, m'man, ça fait mal..."  Ça m'a fendu le coeur... Heureusement que l'opé a été nickel, sinon, le chirurgien, je le concassais !!! (ben voilà, je vais passer pour une brute épaisse, hé hé !  :: )

----------


## Allyncha

Bonjour à tous, je profite de ce post pour vous demander quelles avaient été les techniques chirurgicales employées pour vos chiens respectifs? TPLO ou ligamentoplastie?

Mon Cisco, bouledogue fr x labrador de 5ans présente une rupture partielle du ligament croisé antérieur genou gauche, j'ai le choix entre:
- la ligamentoplastie qui consiste en un remplacement du ligament défectueux par une prothèse, mais 40% de risque de rupture de la prothese par la suite... facture 800€, chirurgie de routine pour les vetos
ou 
- TPLO qui est une ostéotomie du tibia pour réduire la pente tibiale, 5% de risques de récidive. Facture 1500€, chirurgie plus lourde mais récupération plus rapide aussi...

Si vous aviez des témoignages post-op de l'une ou l'autre des techniques, ça m'intéresserait beaucoup! :Big Grin:

----------


## ginette

pour nous, le véto a pris du ligament sur ma chienne, et lui a fait un 8 sur le genou avec...............j'espère bien m'être expliquée............. ::

----------


## aurore

J'ai fait opérer deux de mes chiennes du ligament croisé l'an dernier, et comme c'était des chiennes de grande taille, le véto m'a vivement conseillé la TPLO dans les deux cas. Donc je ne peux pas comparer avec l'autre technique.

Pour ma chienne Kenya, ça a été nickel: elle reposait sa patte dès le lendemain de l'opération, et si je l'avais laissée faire, elle aurait recommencé à sauter et gambader au bout de quelques jours! Aujourd'hui, ça fait 4 mois qu'elle a été opérée et c'est un bonheur de la voir gambader comme une jeunette avec sa "nouvelle patte"!

Pour Pomme, ça a été un poil plus compliqué: elle m'a donné l'impression d'avoir un peu plus mal (mais peut-être que c'est juste une histoire de résistance à la douleur?) et il y a eu quelques moments dans les mois qui ont suivi l'opération où elle se remettait à boiter un peu, mais ça ne durait pas. Aujourd'hui, 1 an après, il faut vraiment savoir qu'elle a été opérée pour se douter de quelque chose!

Mais il y a quelques semaines, elle a développé un granulome au bas de sa cicatrice: pour l'instant, ça n'évolue pas... mais ça n'a pas disparu malgré le traitement. Donc soit ça peut être une réaction à un bout de fil qui ne se serait pas résorbé correctement, soit c'est le début d'un rejet par son corps du dispositif métallique de la TPLO, et dans ce cas, il faudra rouvrir pour tout enlever... Bon, en soi, l'os s'est consolidé et n'a plus besoin de cet appareillage, mais ça fait quand même une nouvelle opération, avec une nouvelle convalescence... Il paraît que ces rejets arrivent dans 5 à 100% des cas.

Voilà pour mon expérience perso!

----------


## missvero

dydyps quand un ligament est péter il le reste a part opérer rien ne le répare en plus si d'après les radios ton chien n'a pas d'arthrose je vois pas l'interet de faire de l'ara beta a part te faire payer comme je dis plus haut un véto bouffe pognon et quand on sait combien coute une opération des ligaments croisés franchement y a pas photo perso je fais opérer surtout pour un beauceron c'est la TPLO comme technique en principe et là ça coute bonbon plus cher que pour mon chien et j'en ai déjà pour 600e et surtout je change de véto c'est ce que j'ai fait suite a plusieurs soucis avec mon autre véto je fais 20 kms au lieu de 10 kms mais au moins mes chiens sont bien soignés 

bon courage en tout cas pas facile de faire tenir tranquille un chien qui a l'habitude de cavaler partout le mien je suis a 2 doigts de l'attacher a un meuble pour qu'il arrete de courrir dans tous les sens et dans toute la maison   en plus je peux pas le bloquer dnas une pièce comme la salle de bain meme avec une barrière porte ouverte il est claustro!!

----------


## caro.

> connaissez vous ara beta? les " injections coûtent quand même 160 euros: il m'a dit que ça faisait des fois des miracles, il a soigné un dogue allemand avec ça qui avait les même symplomes que ma chienne...


comme il a été dit, soit ton véto est totalement incompétent dans ce domaine, soit il ne pense qu'au fric.

qu'on mette un chien sous anti inflammatoire plusieurs jours pour voir ce que ça va donner, OK, mais Ara beta, c'est que pour l'arthrose, et au prix des injections, c'est pas le truc qu'on fait "pour voir" quand on soupçonne autre chose...
de plus, un ligament abîmé/pété ne se soigne pas du tout avec de l'ara beta...

et je ne comprends pas bien l'histoire du pansement sur un chien pas opéré ?
dans quel but ?




> pour mes chiennes, je ne suis pas restée chez mon véto. J'ai choisi un chirurgien d'une grosse clinique dont une copine avait été satisfaite, je l'ai rencontré en personne avant et après l'opération: je trouve ça plus rassurant qu'un chirurgien itinérant, comme ça se passe souvent par chez moi: on ne le rencontre ni avant ni après, on ne peut pas lui poser toutes les questions qui nous viennent, etc...


pour le 1er, j'avais choisis un véto d'une clinique dernier cri, soit disant spécialisé la dedans, ça a été un désastre  

le 2ème, le véto qui suivait ma chienne m'a conseillé un véto "itinérant" avec qui il travaille souvent, et ça a été nikel !





> ma chienne sera opéré par un chirurgien exterieur spécialisé en orthopédie: Pablo Rivier de st priest 69
> bon ce mec n'a jamais vu ma chienne, il a juste les radios.


c'est le véto qui a opéré ma chienne la 2ème fois, ça s'est très bien passé (enfin si tu lis précédemment, tu verras qu'il y a eu un petit soucis avec son matos, mais du coup il a été arrangeant sur la suite, et l'opération s'est bien passé  ::  )


en tout cas bon courage pour ton chien, et pour toi aussi  :: 

c'est vraiment pas une période facile a vivre, autant pour l'un qui pour l'autre !

----------


## aurore

> pour le 1er, j'avais choisis un véto d'une clinique dernier cri, soit disant spécialisé la dedans, ça a été un désastre  
> 
> le 2ème, le véto qui suivait ma chienne m'a conseillé un véto "itinérant" avec qui il travaille souvent, et ça a été nikel !


Effectivement, tu as raison, il y a sans doute des gens compétents partout. Mais disons que j'avais eu une mauvaise expérience un peu avant avec un chirurgien itinérant: mon chien est mort de complications, et ça m'était resté en travers de la gorge de n'avoir jamais eu aucun contact avec la personne qui l'avait opéré, ni avant ni après. Donc pour moi, c'était important de voir le chirurgien, de lui poser toutes les questions que j'avais en tête, de voir s'il m'inspirait confiance, etc.

L'idée de mon message, c'était plutôt de ne par forcément se fier les yeux fermés au premier véto consulté  ::

----------


## caro.

ha oui je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi, chacun a son experience, et du coup un ressenti différent  :: 

un cas de figure peut très bien se passer avec une personne, et pas avec l'autre.

en fait je me suis peut être mal exprimé, mais je voulais dire la même chose que toi, faut vraiment chercher et/ou choisir LE bon véto  :Smile:

----------


## dydyps

> et je ne comprends pas bien l'histoire du pansement sur un chien pas opéré ?
> dans quel but ?


il a voulu lui immobiliser la patte pour que ça lui tienne le genou afin qu'elle ose poser la patte (car là elle est sur 3 pattes). qd elle pose la patte ça craque.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> c'est le véto qui a opéré ma chienne la 2ème fois, ça s'est très bien passé (enfin si tu lis précédemment, tu verras qu'il y a eu un petit soucis avec son matos, mais du coup il a été arrangeant sur la suite, et l'opération s'est bien passé  )



oouff, c'est pour ça que j'ai cité son nom, j'ai lu ton passage ou ça s'est très mal passé, j'avais peur que se soit le même que le mien mais non, je suis rassuré.

----------


## dydyps

je viens de créer un groupe facebook à ce sujet, si ça vous intéresse de le rejoindre, n'hésiter pas!


https://www.facebook.com/groups/773882269358820/

----------


## dydyps

ça y est j'ai récuperé la chienne cet aprem.
On l'a ramené, elle a fait pipi et elle est allée dans son tapis et depuis elle fait de couiner, est ce que les votres ont couiné aussi? ça m'inquiète!

----------


## aurore

Moi mes chiens n'ont pas fait ça, mais ce ne sont pas des chiens bruyants à la base. C'est à évaluer en fonction du tempérament de ta chienne en général: est-ce que c'est une chouineuse qui chouine encore plus car elle a un peu mal et qu'elle est perturbée, ou est-ce qu'il y a une vraie douleur anormale qui la fait pleurer?

----------


## aglae84

Moi la mienne a chouiné la nuit après son opération, pourtant elle avait eu de la morphine chez le véto après son opération, elle avait surtout mal pour changer de position alors je l'aidais, j' ai couché à côté d'elle. Elle a été opérée vers 9h30 et je l'ai récupérée à 18h30 avec un gros pansement en faite c'est un pansement bourré de coton. Après elle a été 7 jours sous antibiotiques et 15 jours sous anti-inflammatoires. Le lendemain ça allait mieux elle ne chouinait plus. Maintenant cela fait un mois qu'elle a été opérée et elle remarche presque normalement. Par contre la rééducation est très importante. Bon courage. Et grosse caresse à ta louloute.

----------


## Astrid57

> ça y est j'ai récuperé la chienne cet aprem.
> On l'a ramené, elle a fait pipi et elle est allée dans son tapis et depuis elle fait de couiner, est ce que les votres ont couiné aussi? ça m'inquiète!


Oui, le mien a chouiné aussi. A chaque fois je me disais que quand moi j'avais été opérée à la jambe (coupage d'un os aussi, etc) j'avais douillé un peu malgré les médocs.
Donc je ne m'étais pas plus inquiétée que ça en me disant que ça devait être pareil pour lui...

----------


## missvero

oui le mien a chouiné aussi pas la 1ère fois par contre la différence entre les 2?? la morphine la 1 ère fois il en a pas eu la 2 ème oui  j'ai eu une chienne qui a été opérer et a eu de la morphine elle chouinait aussi je pense que c'est plus le fait d'etre shooter que la douleur qui fait ça

et la convalescence est hyper importante pour la guérison d'ailleurs si Vaïko continue comme ça je vais finir par l'attacher a un meuble il arrete pas   ça a fait 1 semaine lundi qu'il a été opérer et il devrait rester tranquille 

heu je blague bien sur a prendre au second degré hein!!!  ............quoique!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dydyps

au bout de combien de temps vos chiens ont ils reposé leur patte? moi ça fait 10 jours et elle est tjrs sur trois pattes :-(

oublié pas ma page facebook! https://www.facebook.com/groups/7738...58820/?fref=ts

----------


## aurore

Pour ma seconde chienne, dès le lendemain: je m'en souviens, ça m'avais frappée que ça arrive si tôt.

Pour la première je ne sais plus bien. En tout cas 10, ça me semble long (il me semble que le chirurgien m'avait dit que le chien devait reposer sa patte dans les 3-4 jours).

----------


## aglae84

moi la mienne l'a reposée au bout 8 jours, par contre le véto m'avait dit de la tenir en laisse et de la faire marcher doucement, car sinon au début elle marcherai sur 3 pattes et j'ai fait l'expérience sans laisse elle levait sa patte opérée et avec la laisse elle marchait sur ses 4 pattes. Là ça fait un mois et demie qu'elle a été opérée et elle marche presque normalement, bon c'est un petit chien de 7kgs500. Bon courage.

----------


## missvero

en fait ça dépend Vaïko marche sur 3 pattes ou sur 4 quand il marche doucement c'est sur 4 quand il va un peu plus vite comme pour virer le chat du voisin c'est sur 3 pour ses besoins je l'ai vu 2 fois s'appuyer sur sa patte opérer et lever l'autre sinon il est toujours sur 3 pattes ça m'énerve on dirait que c'est une habitude des fois il part sur 4 et vlan se retrouve sur 3 

et ça va faire 3 semaine lundi qu'il a été opérer tout va bien au controle des 15 jours pas de soucis

----------


## Astrid57

Il faut aussi qu'il reprenne confiance en sa patte operee, qu'il comprenne que s'il utilise il n'y aura pas de douleurs.
Mon veto me disait que les chiens avaient une memoire de la douleur, ce qui fait qu'ils evitent les situations douloureuses pour eux.
De mon cote, ducky a pose sa patte le jour-meme de l'ope, mais c'etait treeees hesitant. La confiance est revenue en 15j/3 semaines de memoire.
Ce qui etait marrant, c'est qu'il posait sa patte un pas sur trois, mais prenait completement appui dessus pour faire pipi. Puis c'etait un pas sur deux, etc.

----------


## Astrid57

Bonjour à toutes!
Petite question : pour celles qui ont fait enlever les plaques (suite opération TPLO), vous avez payé combien?

----------


## aurore

De mémoire, dans les 300€.

----------


## missvero

au controle des 1 mois (mi mars) ce couillon   était de nouveau sur 3 pattes peur qu'il est péter ce que le véto avait fait bin non a force de faire l'andouille dans la maison (c'est marrant les dérapages incontrolés ça glisse on fait demi tour on se casse la figure pas grave!!    ) il c'est fait une légère entorse du ménisque!!  là ça va mieux il repose sa patte heureusement car le véto m'avait dis que sinon il faudrait lui donner des anti inflammatoires 

le véto quand je lui ai dit que le bazar qu'il faisait dans son cabinet c'était rien a coté de la maison il a halluciné

----------


## flomyspra

Voilà un mois que ma louloute s'est fait opérer le deuxième ligament croisé par TPLO et ça c'est encore super bien passé avec une excellente récupération. Elle a encore environ 4 semaines de balades en laisse mais elle utilise très bien sa patte, elle s'assoit même parfaitement. Je n'ai vraiment aucun regrets d'avoir choisi cette méthode car je n'ai jamais eu l'impression que ma chienne souffrait et les deux fois elle a posé la patte immédiatement après l'opération. Je crois que cette année c'était encore mieux que l'année dernière, probablement parce que ça a été pris beaucoup plus tôt. 
La chance qu'on a eu Dolma et moi, c'est d'avoir été dirigé par mes vétos vers un super véto de ma région spécialisé dans l'orthopédie et qui s'est passionné pour le cas Dolma. Comme sûrement tous ses autres patients mais pour ma louloute, en tout cas, j'ai été en confiance dès le départ. Si quelqu'un a besoin d'une bonne adresse en Savoie, je ne peux que le conseiller. Je ne parle pas du prix car c'est super cher comme partout, peut-être plus même qu'à certains endroits mais au moins j'ai une Dolma en parfait état de courir. Et pour elle c'était super important, elle adore ça.

----------


## hadrien

Voici mon expérience très actuelle de la TPLO. Février 2014, une de mes chiennes rentrent du jardin sur 3 pattes ( 3 jours avant une expo sinon c'est pas drôle). Verdict véto, mouvement en tiroir, ligament croisé mort. Le véto ne s'aventurant pas à ce genre d'opération, nous envoie vers un de ses confrères spécialisé que nous connaissons déjà vu que c'est lui qui nous fait les radios de dysplasie hanche et coude. C'est donc en toute confiance que nous lui confions notre chienne. Il l'opère et nous dit que le ligament a pété net suite a un traumatisme. Pas étonné vu que la caractère déglingo d'Hirkani qui court toujours comme une perdue. Le lendemain de l'opération, la chienne repose la patte. Convalescence de 3 mois, pipi en laisse, pas de descente d'escalier, promenade uniquement dans le jardin et en laisse également, pas plus de 5 minutes. En Aout 2014, tout était rentré dans l'ordre, la chienne est sous Séraquin pour éviter que le 2ème ne lâche. Plus de boiterie, rien n'est visible. En Septembre, la demoiselle brille même en expo ( quand on sait qu'ils sont jugés sur leur façon de courir, on peut affirmer que tout allait bien). Novembre 2014 la chienne se remet à boitiller. Visite véto n°1, l'humidité y est surement pour quelque chose. AI pendant 10 jours. Mais ca ne passe pas vraiment, elle pose la patte et le lendemain un peu moins. Avril 2015, on remarque une masse au niveau de la cicatrice. Panique à bord, véto. Il fait un prélèvement intra masse. Biopsie. Panniculite ( inflammation et infection des tissus mous). Il retire la masse, nous rend la chienne. Miracle elle repose la patte. Elle est sous Rilexine pour 10 jours. visite de contrôle, on arrête la rilexine. Depuis un mois ça recommence la chienne est et reste sur 3 pattes malgré les AI. J'appelle pour lui en parler et il me dit " je pense qu'on va devoir retirer la pla

----------


## hadrien

la plaque. Les muscles commencent à fondre depuis une semaine qu'elle a la patte en l'air constamment. Véto cet aprem, radio et ensuite on voit.

----------


## aurore

Ma croisée staff a eu des complications similaires: au bout d'un an et 1/2, un granulome au niveau de la cicatrice. Comme apparemment chez ce type de chien c'est un truc qui peut dégénérer, le véto a jugé bon de retirer la masse et d'enlever la plaque au passage.

J'étais catastrophée de devoir réopérer, de devoir encore gérer le post-op (je sortais de 2 TPLO sur 2 chiennes différentes en 1 an), mais en fait, c'est beaucoup plus léger comme opération et comme post-op, ça s'est très bien passé.

C'était il y a plus de 2 ans, et depuis (je touche du bois!!!) tout roule!

----------


## aurore

Bon ben voilà, Pomme s'est pété hier les ligaments de l'autre patte  ::  Je n'ai pas encore vu la véto, mais je suis déjà passée par là plusieurs fois et je suis sure que c'est ça: elle marche sur 3 pattes et elle tient la 4ème d'une façon assez caractéristique.

La première fois, elle avait une mutuelle, donc je ne m'étais pas posé la question, ça a été TPLO direct. mais j'ai eu la bonne idée de résilier sa mutuelle en début d'année, croyant en ma bonne étoile  :: , et là, si je lui "offre" une TPLO à 1400€, ça veut dire qu'il ne me reste quasi plus rien en cas de pépin avec un autre de mes animaux...

Ma véto habituelle m'a déjà dit qu'elle pouvait obtenir des résultats tout à fait satisfaisants avec un FLO, que c'est ce qu'elle ferait sur son propre chien, mais ça avait été tellement nickel avec la TPLO que je m'en voudrais si les résultats n'étaient pas assez bons avec un FLO, juste pour des motifs financiers.

En plus il va falloir repasser encore une fois (la 3ème) par tout le post-op, la ré-éducation... je suis découragée  ::

----------


## flomyspra

Le post op, je ne l'ai pas trouvé si terrible cette année avec ma chienne. L'année dernière c'était la première fois et je stressais énormément mais cette année, je n'ai pas vu passé les 2 mois. Au bout de 8 semaines, ma chienne a fait une jolie rando, libre, avec 700 mètres de dénivellée et un peu de distance, soit 4 heures de balades quand même et elle descendait comme une chèvre dans les rochers, bien plus vite que nous. A 4 semaines, elle avait déjà le droit de faire des balades en laisse sans limitation de durée, bien sûr j'y suis allée progressivement quand même. Et ce que j'ai trouvé extra l'année dernière comme cette année, c'est que ma chienne n'a jamais souffert, en tout cas elle ne l'a pas montré. Cette année, je l'ai récupéré le jour même de l'opération et je craignais un peu la soirée mais non, elle était juste fatiguée à cause de l'anesthésie mais elle ne s'est jamais plainte et elle posait déjà la patte.
Pour le FLO, mon véto m'en avait un peu parlé car Dolma avait une petite anomalie à l'os et il n'était pas sûr que la TPLO soit possible mais finalement ça passait sans problème et mon véto m'a dit après coup que les résultats qu'il avait eu en FLO n'étaient pas tout à fait aussi bon qu'avec la TPLO et qu'il était bien content que Dolma ait pu avoir la TPLO. Mais c'est vrai que le coût est très important et qu'on est obligé d'y songer.
Courage, c'est juste un mauvais moment à passer, contrairement à certaines blessures, il y a une solution.

----------


## caro.

ho m*rde aurore 

je ne sais pas quoi te conseiller. difficile comme décision.
je ne peux te souhaiter que du courage, et à Pomme aussi

----------


## Noemie-

Tu les enchaines Aurore, aurais-tu toi aussi un problème de ligament ? Souvent les proprios ont la pathologie de leurs animaux  ::  

Ici on est à l'ancienne méthode (ligament remplacé par un nylon) et on a aucun mauvais retour. J'espère que ça va aller, ce n'est pas le plus facile des post op à gérer, en plus, pas drôle

----------


## aurore

Non, je n'ai pas de problème de ligament (en tout cas pas encore!!!) En même temps, j'ai de nombreux animaux, donc si je devais avoir toutes leurs pathologies, je ne m'en sortirais pas  ::  !

Merci pour ton retour sur la technique FLO: ça me rassure! Ma véto habituelle prétend que les techniques nouvelles ne sont pas forcément les meilleures: par exemple elle m'a dit que les prothèses de hanches pour les chiens dysplasiques donnaient finalement des résultats très décevants, et idem pour l'anesthésie gazeuse qui selon elle ne serait pas une panacée (mais je ne me souviens plus de la raison qu'elle m'a donnée...)

Ceci dit, j'ai été ravie des résultats obtenus sur mes 2 chiennes avec la TPLO, donc si je m'oriente vers une autre technique, ce ne sera pas parce que je n'étais pas satisfaite.

----------


## aurore

Des news! Pomme a été opérée mercredi dernier par la technique de "FLO modifiée" (je ne sais pas bien en quoi consiste les modifications en question... :: )

Ma véto était très contente de l'opération: elle m'a dit qu'elle avait bien réussi à poser les prothèses comme elle voulait.

Après une journée très fatiguée, Pomme a vite retrouvé une forme olympique! Ma véto m'avait dit qu'avec le FLO, le chien pouvait mettre jusqu'à 3 semaine pour reposer sa patte: elle, il lui aura fallu à peine 3 jours. Si je la laissais faire, elle galoperait comme une folle: elle n'a pas du tout l'air d'avoir mal ou d'être gênée. Dans mes souvenirs, elle semblait beaucoup plus affectée lors de la TPLO.

Elle a un gros pansement orthopédique qui lui fait toute la jambe et qui n'a pas l'air de la gêner plus que ça. Je ne lui ai quasiment pas mis sa colerette.

Au contrôle lundi, la véto était ravie, elle m'a dit que tout se passait parfaitement! Selon elle, j'obtiendrai un aussi bon résultat que sur l'autre patte avec la TPLO. C'est tout le mal que je me souhaite (et que je souhaite à ma chienne, surtout!), mais franchement, si j'ai le même résultat avec une opération plus de 2 fois moins chère, moins lourde, avec une récupération plus rapide, je vais me poser des questions sur la TPLO...

Voilà, à suivre...  ::

----------


## Sobaka73

Bonjour à toutes,

je viens encore agrandir la famille des proprios  de chiens opérés d'une TPLO.J'ai un Léonberg de deux ans qui doit se faire opérer mardi d'une luxation de la rotule seule ( si tout va bien ) mais peut-être aussi , en même temps d'une TPLO en fonction de l'état de ses ligaments croisés. J'avoue ne pas être sereine du tout ( anesthésie sur race géante, etc...). Je pensais lui donner un chondro-protecteur pour " nourrir" l'os après intervention et surtout ralentir la formation d'arthrose, en connaissez-vous un pas trop cher et efficace sachant que loulou fait 68 kgs.

Merci pour vos réponses.

----------


## aurore

Est-ce que quelqu'un connait la technique TTA? Une de mes clientes a fait opérer son bouvier bernois (donc chien de grande race) avec cette technique: comme pour la TPLO, il y a pose d'une plaque, mais niveau prix, c'est le jour et la nuit (c'est le même prix qu'un FLO).

Sinon, ma staff se porte bien au bout de 2 mois, mais il me semble quand même qu'elle boitille plus qu'à l'époque de la première patte avec la TPLO (en même temps, ça fait presque 4 ans, donc peut-être que mes souvenirs me trahissent). Et puis à l'époque elle avait 2 ans, maintenant elle en a 6: peut-être qu'on récupère moins bien avec l'âge...

 J'ai eu une grosse frayeur récemment, en revenant de vacances: elle ne posait plus du tout sa patte et avait l'air abattue: j'ai cru que la prothèse avait lâché, qu'il allait falloir réopérer... mais en fait, la véto pense que c'était juste une névralgie due aux 10 heures de voiture pour rentrer de vacances.

Pour info, ma véto m'a expliqué que la FLO modifiée, ça veut dire qu'elle a posé 2 prothèses dans le genou au lieu d'une seule normalement, au cas où justement ça pète d'un côté. 

Pour répondre à Sobaka, niveau chondro-protecteur, je donne un peu tout : des trucs véto, des trucs achetés sur internet genre poudre de coquille de moules, et aussi des trucs humains (Chondrosulf, Harpagophytum, etc.) Ceci dit, est-ce que ça a un effet réel? Je n'en mettrais pas ma main à couper...

----------


## pomku

Aurore, pour ce qui est des chondro-gluco and co, Pillow en prend en continu depuis son opération (2012) et je dois dire que, pour lui, l'effet est bien là.
Au début, il prenait du Fortif*ex, et ce n'était pas terrible. Il y a un peu plus d'un an et demi, avec l'accord de mon véto, je l'ai passé au L*cox et je vois une différence notable.  Il est beaucoup mieux dans ses pattes.  :Smile:

----------


## aurore

> Aurore, pour ce qui est des chondro-gluco and co, Pillow en prend en continu depuis son opération (2012) et je dois dire que, pour lui, l'effet est bien là.
> Au début, il prenait du Fortif*ex, et ce n'était pas terrible. Il y a un peu plus d'un an et demi, avec l'accord de mon véto, je l'ai passé au L*cox et je vois une différence notable.  Il est beaucoup mieux dans ses pattes.


Locox, ce n'est pas un anti-inflammatoire?  

Quand je dis que je ne sais pas si ça sert à quelque chose, c'est que moi aussi j'en prends (les mêmes que mes chiennes, d'ailleurs, j'achète en gros!), et franchement, je ne saurais pas dire si ce serait moins bien sans...

----------


## pomku

Non, Locox c'est un complément  pour les articulations, comme le Fortifl*x et autres…

----------


## aurore

OK. Je crois bien que je n'ai jamais essayé celui-là.

----------


## caro.

et c'est quoi vraiment la différence ?

----------


## aurore

> Je pense que si on te la propose, tu n'as pas de raison de refuser.


Heu, ça ira comme ça: ma chienne a une TPLO à une patte, et un FLO à l'autre: j'aimerais autant en rester là 

Ceci dit, si les deux techniques se valent, autant choisir la TTA qui est 2 fois moins chère!

J'ai l'impression que ça bouge pas mal dans les techniques proposées ces derniers temps: outre la TTA, j'ai un autre client qui m'a parlé d'une technique où on greffe un morceau de tissus prélevés sur le chien. La première fois que j'ai fait opérer ma chienne il y a presque 4 ans, c'était soit FLO soit TPLO, point barre.

----------


## Sobaka73

Merci pour vos réponses Aurore et Pomku. Je l'ai mis sous ant.cox sur conseil de mon véto et je vais peut-être tenté le Lo.ox .

----------


## Brigitte care

Bonjour je suis nouvelle sur le forum j aimerais savoir qui a déjà fait opérer son chien d une tta car la ma petite Diana c est un malinois c'est fait opérer il y a maintenant quinze jours et lorsqu elle avait le pansement elle ne boitait presque plus et maintenant que la veto lui a enlevé elle boîte. J aimerais savoir au bout de combien de temps elle ne boitera plus ?si quelqu'un a fait la même opération à son toutou je voudrais savoir le temps que sa à pris à vraiment bien poser la patte merci d avance pour vos réponses.

----------


## ginette

pour ma labrador 6 à 8 mois pour ne plus boîter...

----------


## Brigitte care

Merci ginette pour votre réponse bisous à votre labrador sa à du être long pour elle

----------


## ginette

oh oui et au début il a fallut la retenir pour ne pas qu'elle cour....Gigi est partie là haut.......depuis 7 ans déjà elle ma manque toujours autant!

----------


## Brigitte care

Oh oui c'est triste j en ai déjà deux qui sont partis j espère au moins qu ils sont bien la haut. Il me reste Diana c'est la dernière ensuite je n en prendrai plus c est trop difficile quand ils nous quittent courage à vous ginette et ne vous inquiétez pas votre gigi doit être entrain de faire la fofolle avec tout les toutous du paradis va.

----------


## ginette

je me doute! ::

----------


## aurore

> oh oui et au début il a fallut la retenir pour ne pas qu'elle cour....Gigi est partie là haut.......depuis 7 ans déjà elle ma manque toujours autant!


Si cela fait 7 ans qu'elle est partie, ça ne devait pas être une TTA, alors: a priori c'est tout récent comme technique, non?

----------


## Brigitte care

Bonjour aurore oui je pense que cette technique est récente je sais que la tplo existe depuis 1998 il me semble et la tta plus tard mais je ne sais pas exactement la date. En faite à la place d une plaque en fer c'est une petite cage qu ils mettent mais je pense que question prix c'est la même chose pour ma fifille j ai payé 1500 euros pour une tta.

----------


## aurore

Je ne comprends pas comment ma cliente a pu payer 700€ (opération + médocs) pour une TTA sur son bouvier bernois... 

Je ne savais pas que la TPLO datait de 1998, mais ce que je sais, c'est qu'en 2008, à l'Ecole Vétérinaire de Maisons-Alfort, ils n'avaient pas encore le matos pour en faire, donc ce n'était vraiment pas répandu.

----------


## ginette

pour ma Gigi le véto avait pris la technique du 8 autour du genoux.........mais je ne me souviens plus trop il disait tjrs qu'il espérait que cela ne lâche pas!....

----------


## aurore

> pour ma Gigi le véto avait pris la technique du 8 autour du genoux.........mais je ne me souviens plus trop il disait tjrs qu'il espérait que cela ne lâche pas!....


Alors c'est la technique du FLO.

Et ça n'a pas lâché?

----------


## ginette

non impec pour elle et l'autre genoux n'avais rien eut non plus......car le véto nous avait dit aussi de surveiller l'autre genoux!

----------


## flomyspra

> Je ne savais pas que la TPLO datait de 1998, mais ce que je sais, c'est qu'en 2008, à l'Ecole Vétérinaire de Maisons-Alfort, ils n'avaient pas encore le matos pour en faire, donc ce n'était vraiment pas répandu.


1998, c'est probablement aux USA et au Canada. En France, en 2014, la TPLO était aussi encore relativement rare mis à part dans les grands centres vétos. Pour trouver un chirurgien en Savoie, j'ai eu un peu de mal donc en 2008 j'imagine que c'était encore plus compliqué.

----------


## Pouicpouinette

Bonjour , je dois faire opérer mon chien d'une TPLO, l'opération en tout me coûte 2220... Rien que pour les frais de chirurgie yen a pour 1048... C'est un dogue argentin de 55kg qui va avoir 5 ans en juin . Le veto que l'on m'a conseillé est à Créteil ( une grande clinique ) pensez vous que celà soit excessif ? Auriez vous des vétos bons pour cette chirurgie ds le 91 ou départements limitrophes? Je suis désemparée par le prix exorbitant :-(

----------


## flomyspra

2220 euros ça me paraît très cher, pour l'opération tout compris j'ai payé 1500 euros, il y a eu une radio avant avec une visite + 1 ou 2 de contrôle, j'ai dû m'en tirer aux alentours de 1800 euros avec les radios et les visites pré et post op.

----------


## Pouicpouinette

Merci ! Oui c'est bien ce que je pensais c'est très chère  :-/ et c'était pour un gros chien aussi ?

----------


## pomku

Si tu veux, je peux te donner en MP les coordonnées de la clinique qui s'est chargée de mon chien (bien que le chir se soit déplacé chez notre véto pour l'opération). Bon, Pillow est un petit-moyen gabarit (11,5 kg) et il n'a pas eu une TPLO vu sa taille.
En revanche, c'est à Paris même (bordure 93). 
Tu peux toujours les contacter pour qu'ils te donnent une fourchette de tarifs.  :Smile:

----------


## Pouicpouinette

Oui je veux bien :-) j'ai appelée une autre clinique à arcueil et eux c'est 2370...

----------


## pomku

ok, je t'envoie ça en MP. :Smile:

----------


## flomyspra

> Merci ! Oui c'est bien ce que je pensais c'est très chère  :-/ et c'était pour un gros chien aussi ?


C'était pour une chienne de 23 kg mais je  sais que ce n'était pas du matériel pour gros chien car il a galéré un peu à en trouver pour ma chienne qui a des pattes très fines, il a dû emprunter à des confrères pour la première patte, pour la deuxième il avait investi car il a eu d'autres chiens du gabarit de la mienne. Je ne sais pas si il y a une différence de prix suivant le gabarit mais ce n'est pas le même matériel donc c'est possible.

----------


## Pouicpouinette

D'accord merci ! :-)

----------


## aurore

> Bonjour , je dois faire opérer mon chien d'une TPLO, l'opération en tout me coûte 2220... Rien que pour les frais de chirurgie yen a pour 1048... C'est un dogue argentin de 55kg qui va avoir 5 ans en juin . Le veto que l'on m'a conseillé est à Créteil ( une grande clinique ) pensez vous que celà soit excessif ? Auriez vous des vétos bons pour cette chirurgie ds le 91 ou départements limitrophes? Je suis désemparée par le prix exorbitant :-(


Il y a un chirurgien très réputé en orthopédie à Créteil (Dc B***n): si c'est lui, j'imagine que les tarifs sont à la hauteur de sa réputation. Il y a sans doute moyen de trouver peut-être un petit peu moins réputé et un petit peu moins cher...

Si la chirurgie coûte 1000, à quoi correspondent les 1200 supplémentaires?

Et à l'école vétérinaire de Maisons-Alfort?

A l'Isle Adam, il y a 4 ans, j'avais payé 1400 pour l'opération et la visite de contrôle simple (sans radio): ce serait fou que les prix aient augmenté à ce point...

----------


## johntarzan

Bonjour,

Pouicpouinette, je t'ai envoyé un MP

----------


## Pouicpouinette

Aurore , oui en effet c'est cette clinique là alors il y a : 80€ de consultation ( que je paye du coup une deuxième fois....) , 230€ de radiographies, 165€ d'anesthésie, 1038€ de chir, 325€ de frais de bloc, 462€ d'implants + éventuellement 46€ de pansements + 47€ d'hospitalisation .... J'ai tel maison Alfort et la dame au tel a bien rigolé quand je lui ai demandé combien ça me coûterait une telle intervention ( elle connaissait pas le nom déjà ...) et qu'il fallait que je prenne RDV pour une consultation soit encore 55€ à débourser sans savoir le prix final de l'opération chez eux ... Je dépense déjà 70€ par mois pour ses anti inflammatoire je peux pas me permettre de faire des visites à droite à gauche pour avoir juste des devis :-/

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sachant que en plus en réfléchissant il faut pas qu'il se fasse opérer trop loin car il faut qu'il puisse supporter le trajet en voiture après l'opération :-/ on baissera les sièges et on emportera son panier orthopédique mais j'ai peur qu'il soit mal à l'aise trop longtemps en voiture

----------


## aurore

> Je dépense déjà 70€ par mois pour ses anti inflammatoire je peux pas me permettre de faire des visites à droite à gauche pour avoir juste des devis :-/
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Sachant que en plus en réfléchissant il faut pas qu'il se fasse opérer trop loin car il faut qu'il puisse supporter le trajet en voiture après l'opération :-/ on baissera les sièges et on emportera son panier orthopédique mais j'ai peur qu'il soit mal à l'aise trop longtemps en voiture


En même temps, aucun chirurgien ne voudra opérer un chien qu'il n'a pas examiné d'abord juste parce qu'un confrère a dit qu'il fallait telle ou telle technique  :: 

Pour ma part, j'ai fait opérer mes chiennes à l'Isle Adam, ce qui fait une heure de route de chez moi, et ça s'est bien passé (bon en même temps j'ai un utilitaire, donc il y a de la place derrière, et puis elles n'étaient pas très tentées de bouger, elles étaient encore un peu dans le gaz).

----------


## johntarzan

Surtout qu'ils ne donnent très peu d'anti-douleur pour éviter que le chien fasse trop la "fête".

Là on est content d'avoir une mutuelle. Une opération et 2 ans de mutuelle payés.

Ton vétérinaire ne peut pas te donner un dossier à fournir pour éviter les consultations multiples ?
En tout les cas ça c'est passé comme ça pour moi.

Cordialement,

----------


## Pouicpouinette

Mon veto a fait des radios que j'emmène du coups en consult . Ils m'ont donner des anti douleur car je peux pas opérer tout de suite. Pour les mutuelles je me suis renseigné sur plusieurs et le délais de carence pour une chirurgie c'est 6 mois :// je ferai ça en mai je pense

----------


## Did69did

Bonjour, mon chien a des boiteries intempestives (quelquefois après l'effort et en se levant). J'ai consulté à l'école Veterinaire de Marcy l'étoile et d'après les radios il aurait une inflammation et épanchement de synovie au genou. A priori sûrement rupture partielle d'un ligament croisé. On me propose une TPLO. Quelqu'un a-t-il un retour d'expérience à me donner sur les TPLO à Marcy l'étoile ?
Merci d'avance

----------


## flomyspra

Pour ma chienne je ne l'ai pas fait faire à Marcy l'Etoile car c'était trop loin de chez moi, mais ma chienne a été diagnostiquée là-bas et ils m'ont conseillé aussi la TPLO. C'est un de leurs anciens élèves basé sur Chambéry qui a pratiqué l'opération. Tout ce que je peux dire, par rapport à mon ressenti quand je suis allée consulter à Marcy l'étoile, en fait c'était mon véto qui m'avait envoyé pour un IRM, c'est que c'est une super clinique très à la pointe des progrès et très professionnelle. Et ça m'a été confirmé par mon véto habituel qui est aussi un ancien élève de cette école véto et confirmé aussi par le véto chirugien de ma chienne Dolma.

----------


## Did69did

> Pour ma chienne je ne l'ai pas fait faire à Marcy l'Etoile car c'était trop loin de chez moi, mais ma chienne a été diagnostiquée là-bas et ils m'ont conseillé aussi la TPLO. C'est un de leurs anciens élèves basé sur Chambéry qui a pratiqué l'opération. Tout ce que je peux dire, par rapport à mon ressenti quand je suis allée consulter à Marcy l'étoile, en fait c'était mon véto qui m'avait envoyé pour un IRM, c'est que c'est une super clinique très à la pointe des progrès et très professionnelle. Et ça m'a été confirmé par mon véto habituel qui est aussi un ancien élève de cette école véto et confirmé aussi par le véto chirugien de ma chienne Dolma.


Merci pour la réponse. C'est plutôt rassurant. Par contre pour ma chienne ils n'ont pas passé d'IRM pour voir l'état des ligaments. Mais vu les symptômes, ce qu'on voit à la radio et que c'est un gros gabarit de 40kg la tplo est préconisée. 
Sinon, je suis toujours preneur si quelqu'un a fait une TPLO à Marcy l'étoile.

----------


## Did69did

> Merci pour la réponse. C'est plutôt rassurant. Par contre pour ma chienne ils n'ont pas passé d'IRM pour voir l'état des ligaments. Mais vu les symptômes, ce qu'on voit à la radio et que c'est un gros gabarit de 40kg la tplo est préconisée. 
> Sinon, je suis toujours preneur si quelqu'un a fait une TPLO à Marcy l'étoile.


Bonsoir, il n'y a pas beaucoup de personnes visiblement qui ont fait une TPLO à Marcy....
Est-ce qu'il y aurait des gens qui pourraient me donner les coordonnées de spécialistes de la TPLO à Lyon?
Merci d'avance 
Did

----------


## caro.

je n'ai pas fait opéré ma chienne à Marcy à cause de la distance (quand ça bouche à lyon, c'est la misère, et un trajet de 40 minutes peut se transformer en + d'1h30 pour le trajet que je devais faire)

par contre, je ne te conseille pas d'aller chez le Dr M. à Genas (si tu as lu tout le post, tu verras qu'il a foiré l'opération et a faillit tuer ma chienne)

pour la 2ème intervention, mon véto m'a conseillé le Dr Pablo Rivier, véto "itinérant", mais domicilié il me semble sur l'école véto de marcy l'étoile (dans mes souvenirs), qui a opéré chez mon vétérinaire. et l'intervention a été bien faite, sans complication par la suite  :Smile:

----------


## Did69did

> je n'ai pas fait opéré ma chienne à Marcy à cause de la distance (quand ça bouche à lyon, c'est la misère, et un trajet de 40 minutes peut se transformer en + d'1h30 pour le trajet que je devais faire)
> 
> par contre, je ne te conseille pas d'aller chez le Dr M. à Genas (si tu as lu tout le post, tu verras qu'il a foiré l'opération et a faillit tuer ma chienne)
> 
> pour la 2ème intervention, mon véto m'a conseillé le Dr Pablo Rivier, véto "itinérant", mais domicilié il me semble sur l'école véto de marcy l'étoile (dans mes souvenirs), qui a opéré chez mon vétérinaire. et l'intervention a été bien faite, sans complication par la suite


Merci pour cette réponse.

----------


## Did69did

Bonjour ,
Voici des nouvelles de ma chienne. Elle s'est finalement faite opérer d'une TPLO à l'école Veterinaire de Marcy l'étoile, il y avait bien une rupture partielle du ligament. Tout se passe bien pour le moment. 
Opération réalisée jeudi matin, elle a posé la patte de suite après l'opération, elle marche en boitant légèrement. 
Maintenant convalescence de 2 mois avec 3 sorties hygiénique par jour avec une visite de contrôle dans 1 mois. 
À suivre

----------


## johntarzan

Bonne nouvelle,

Gros câlins à la convalescente  :Smile:

----------


## Did69did

> Bonne nouvelle,
> 
> Gros câlins à la convalescente


Merci !

----------


## Crevette09

Bonjour à tous, je viens à mon tour témoigner.
Ma chienne staffy de presque 2 ans c'est fait opérée mi mars d'un TPLO après la rupture incomplète d'un LC.
Jusqu'ici tout se passait bien malgré quelques petites boiteries qui passaient très rapidement, elle a même eu son contrôle radio la semaine dernière qui montrait que le dispositif était bien en place mais que l'os n'était pas encore soudé (ce qui est normal à 1,5 mois post op), et depuis hier sans aucune raison (elle n'a pas sauté ni couru ni fait un mouvement particulier) elle marche sur 3 pattes, elle ne pose pas du tout sa patte opérée et à l'air d'avoir mal, je ne comprend pas et cela m'inquiète beaucoup.
je suis aller voir mon véto habituelle (je suis aller à nantes pour le TPLO), il l'a manipulé et n'a rien trouvé de particulier, aucun signe d'un éventuel problème avec le matériel. Il n'a pas fait de radio, a remis ma chienne sous anti inflammatoire, repos complet, et attendre pour voir l'évolution.
Mais aujourd'hui aucune amélioration elle ne pose pas du tout sa patte, ça m'inquiète beaucoup, je vais donc retourner à nantes demain pour voir le spécialiste qui l'a opérée.
Avez vous vu ce genre de boiterie en post d'un TPLO chez votre loulou?

----------


## aurore

Oui, ça m'est arrivé avec ma X staff, pour chacune de ses pattes opérées. Le véto l'a mise sous Metacam quelques jours, ça a disparu comme c'était apparu...  ::  Une convalescence n'est pas quelque chose de linéaire: il y a des "rechutes" un peu décourageantes parfois.

----------


## Crevette09

Merci Aurore pour votre réponse.
Oui "décourageante" c'est exactement le bon mot.... j'ai l'impression que ça n'avance pas, cela fait déjà 7 semaines qu'elle à été opérée et elle boite comme jamais elle n'a boité, ça m'inquiète et mattriste beaucoup de la voire comme ça.
Du coup j'ai rappelé le spécialiste de Nantes qui l'a opéré, il reverra ma louloute lundi et jusque là je reprends les anti inflammatoire...
Je le savais que la convalescence serait longue mais je ne m'attendais pas à une telle rechute, et garder un staffy au repos aussi longtemps n'est pas chose facile....

----------


## likemydogo

Bonjour,
j'interviens dans cette rubrique pour vous faire part de mon désarroi. Ma chienne a subi une TPLO il y a 3 semaines, suite à une rupture partielle du ligament croisé de la patte gauche. A ce jour elle ne pose toujours pas sa patte lorsqu'elle se met debout (elle la pose en marchant). Et depuis 3 jours elle commence à boiter de l'autre patte (celle qui supporte tout son poids). Je l'ai ramené à la clinique où elle a été opéré ; c'est le père du chirurgien qui m'a reçu, celui que j'avais vu avant son opération. Il me dit que le fait qu'elle ne pose toujours pas la patte ne l'inquiète pas plus que ça, et que par contre le ligament de l'autre patte était certainement en train de lâcher à son tour. Il l'a remis sous anti-inflammatoire et sous antibiotique. Je suis à la fois très inquiet et dégoutté.

----------


## Astrid57

Le mien a dû subir 2 TPLO à 1 an d'intervalle... Le véto m'avait expliqué qu'avec une rupture des LC, souvent la 2° patte subit le même sort à plus ou moins long terme puisque le chien la sollicite plus. Donc faut surveiller.

Pour la 1° TPLO, le mien posait sa patte l'après-midi même. En boitant, mais il la posait quand même. On voyait qu'il n'osait pas trop prendre appui dessus et dès qu'il pouvait, il se ménageait. Il faut aussi qu'ils retrouvent confiance en leur patte "défaillante". Et puis honnêtement, j'ai été opérée d'un truc osseux, et le temps que le périsote se reconstitue, j'ai douillé. Donc je peux comprendre que parfois, il y ait encore quelques douleurs.  ::

----------


## likemydogo

Merci beaucoup Astrid de vouloir me rassurer un tant soit peu. Comment se porte le tien au jour d'aujourdh'ui ?

----------


## Astrid57

Le mien? Il pète la forme!!! On ne dirait pas qu'il va faire 10 ans cet automne! Un gamin dans la tête et des pattes bioniques! lol
Il faut juste leur laisser le temps et les ménager. Et quand dans sa tête il aura compris que sa patte n'est plus douloureuse, alors il va de plus en plus prendre confiance.  ::

----------


## likemydogo

Super pour lui !

----------


## Mariola

Bonjour,
Bon ben voilà je viens de m inscrire sur ce groupe vu que mon loulou un malinois de 3 ans vient de subir une tplo il y a 4 jours. 
L opération s'est bien passé et maintenant je croise les doigts pour le post car 6 semaines de repos strict c'est compliqué avec lui... C'est ce que j appréhende le plus.
Par contre j'ai une petite question voilà suite à l opération il a sa patte qui se trouve totalement entouré par un bandage (en plus de la rupture du ligament il avait une luxation de la rotule) or il n y a pas de changement de pansement de prévu jusqu'à dans 2 semaines ou on enlèvera les points. J'aimerais donc savoir si c'est normal?
Merci pour vos réponses

----------


## aurore

Mes chiennes avaient la même chose, sauf que ça n'a pas tout à fait tenu 15 jours et qu'il a fallu les refaire avant... Apparemment, aucun risque de macération (en tout cas chez moi tout s'est bien passé!).

----------


## Mariola

OK merci beaucoup car en plus hier on lui a enlevé le patch de morphine du coup aujourd'hui il boite un peu plus...

----------


## morganette07

Bonjour,

Je suis nouvelle sur ce forum. Je sais que cette conversation date, mais je suis tombée dessus au cours de mes recherches, et j'ai tout lu attentivement.

J'ai une petite chienne de 11 mois (petite créole de 15kgs récupérée à l'âge de 2 mois dans la rue par une asso en Guadeloupe). Depuis qu'on l'a, elle a beaucoup montré de fragilités ligamentaires, elle est hyperlaxe, nous a fait plusieurs entorses des doigts, de l'épaule etc..
Il y a 1 mois elle a fait un pivot sur sa patte arrière et elle s'est retrouvée avec la patte raide, des luxations de rotules sur beaucoup de mouvements, boiterie, plus d'appuie etc.
Nous avons vu son ostéo qui l'a remise en ordre, et qui nous conseille du repos, des chondroprotecteurs, un bon suivi ostéo, et attendre avant toute décision d'opération. 
Nous la gardons en laisse depuis 1 mois, faisons hyper attention, mais je sens qu'elle peine. Et que le poids se reporte sur l'autre patte et que ça commence à tirer, derrière et devant. 
Hier je suis allée faire une radio sur cette patte La véto ne voit pas d'arthrose ni d'anomalies osseuses, et elle pense à une bonne déchirure des ligaments du genou. Elle va envoyer ces radios à des confrères orthopédistes (j'habite Nantes, et il y en a des pas mal apparemment) et me tient au courant.

J'avoue que je suis extrêmement stressée. Ma chienne n'a que 11 mois, elle est pleine de vie, et tellement frustrée! Nous avons du la garder en laisse environ la moitié de sa vie pour causes de "repos" post blessures. C'est très dur pour elle, on essaye de lui faire voir ses copains mais elle est incapable de se contenir, devient folle, et ça fait plus de frustrations que de bien. Elle manque énormément de contact avec d'autres chiens et le moral est bas. 

J'ai peur de la garder en laisse inutilement pendant 3 mois, pour au final devoir la faire opérer et à nouveau arrêter 6 mois. J'appréhende tellement, quelle que soit la solution choisie.

Je ne sais pas si ça vaut la peine de prendre une mutuelle, et là encore, je ne sais laquelle choisir. Je suis au chômage pour le moment et je ne sais pas comment je vais gérer tout ça.

----------


## morganette07

Je l'aie depuis 8 mois et je ne saurais dire combien j'ai dépensé en véto, radios, ostéo, cliniques pompes à fric, spécialistes, croquettes de luxe etc. 
Je sais qu'avoir un chien ça peut être tout ou rien niveau dépenses, certains n'auront jamais de soucis, et d'autres c'est le jackpot. Malheureusement ma toutoune a l'air d'être un gros lot.  :Frown:  C'est un ange de douceur, de gentillesse, extrêmement intelligente, qui aime tous les êtres vivants qu'elle croise, que je veux le mieux pour elle, je suis évidemment prête à tout pour qu'elle aille mieux et qu'elle puisse avoir une belle vie bien méritée, qu'elle puisse vivre comme un chiot normal, courir avec les copains, et retrouver les balades de groupes qu'elle aime tant.

----------


## Fayna 88

> Je l'aie depuis 8 mois et je ne saurais dire combien j'ai dépensé en véto, radios, ostéo, cliniques pompes à fric, spécialistes, croquettes de luxe etc. 
> Je sais qu'avoir un chien ça peut être tout ou rien niveau dépenses, certains n'auront jamais de soucis, et d'autres c'est le jackpot. Malheureusement ma toutoune a l'air d'être un gros lot.  C'est un ange de douceur, de gentillesse, extrêmement intelligente, qui aime tous les êtres vivants qu'elle croise, que je veux le mieux pour elle, je suis évidemment prête à tout pour qu'elle aille mieux et qu'elle puisse avoir une belle vie bien méritée, qu'elle puisse vivre comme un chiot normal, courir avec les copains, et retrouver les balades de groupes qu'elle aime tant.


Bonjour, la meilleur des choses c'est une tplo 
Après faut voir ce que ton veto. 
Courage a toi 
Et si possible ré donne des news de ta chienne

----------


## Fayna 88

Pour ma part ma chienne vient de se faire opéré du ligament croisé gauche, elle est sortie hier matin.
Alors qu'il y a deux mois de cela elle a eu le même problème mais sur la jambe droite. 
Vla la galère pour la convalescence 
Elle pose la patte marche un peu ac ses 4 pattes   mais des fois marche sur 3 pattes c'est normal ?
Car sur la premiere operation elle marchait, avait le peu de souvenir que j'ai ( car je pensais que c'était su passé)
Un peu près bien, enfin en boitant mais pas sur 3 pattes. 
Est ce que quelqu un peu me renseigner svp

----------


## Houitie

Oui les premiers jours ça peut arriver. Il faut passer un petit coup de fil au chirurgien demain, elle a peut etre besoin d'etre un peu mieux soulagée niveau douleur.

----------


## Fayna 88

Merci de votre réponse.. 
La ce matin pareil sur 3 pattes enfin un petit peu elle pose la patte mais 3 pattes 
Qui plus est avant de partir au boulot elle tremblait ma grosse. 
Bref, je suis un pleine inquiétude

----------


## Houitie

Il faut vraiment appeler le véto pour vérifier que tout va bien. Les tremblements ça peut être la douleur comme de la fievre à cause d'une infection donc il ne faut pas tarder.

----------


## Fayna 88

A savoir que hier dans l'après midi ma chienne qui avait un pansement ( qui prenait tte la patte jusqu'au pied inclus) à réussi un peu à l'enlever et  se manger deux trois fils, du coup j'ai vu ça je l'ai emmené chez le veto qui lui a remis 3 agrafes et un petit bandage niveau de ca plaie.
Mais ce matin elle tremblait par contre quand je lui ai donné à mangé elle a tres bien mangé et bu de l' eau normalement. 
Des fois elle a une petite toux mais une ou deux fois par jour pas plus enfin ce matin elle a une une toux de 3 secondes

----------


## Fayna 88

Sinon oui je vais encore une fois tel à mon veto (  ce n'est pas lui qu'il a opéré) c'est un veto ostéopathe de ludre.. Normalement c'est une très bon cabinet à la pointe de la technologie.
Je sais pas si je dois prendre rdv ac mon veto ou celui qu'il a opéré

----------


## Fayna 88

Bon rdv ce soir chez le veto.. Qui plus est elle est spécialiste en ostéopathie. 
Mais par rapport à ce que j'ai dit dans les préssedant post, la veto m'a dit que normalement je n'ai pas un m inquiété pour les infections car elle est sous anti bio voilà, je donnerai suite à ça ce soir après le rendez vous.

----------


## Houitie

La toux vient souvent de la suite de l'intubation pendant l'opération  ::

----------


## Fayna 88

Ah merci  houitie
Et merci encore une pour vos réponses 
Pas évident tous ça !
J'espère sur tout finira bien pour la grosse fayna

----------


## Millah

Bonjour à tous 

Ma nenette se fait opérer mardi suite elle aussi a une rupture de ligaments croisé arrière gauche 
Nous avons opter mon mari et moi pour la plaque qui nous semble plus adapter à notre princesse hyper active je redoute lintervention comme
Chacun de vous mais se que je redoute le plus cest la période de convalescence car millah est constamment En activité 
Cest incroyable cest une pile il suffit que jaille à la boîte au lettre donc que je mansenye 1 min de la maison pour que lorsque je reviennes elle se mette à faire la fête comme si je metais Absenter une journée 
Et ne parlons pas des balades !! Même si depuis ce diagnostique nous avons dû les réduires mais à peine dehors elle na quune envie cest de partir se défouler comme une fusée du coup obliger de sortir en laisse 
Elle dort habituellement sur le canapé donc jimagine que post op il faudra que je trouve une autre solution !! 
La cage je ne peut pas !! auriez vous dautre petits conseils à me donner !!
Merci à vous 




> Bonjour,
> 
> Un de mes loulous a été opéré en mai d'une rupture des LC de la patte arrière gauche. L'opé s'est bien passée ainsi que la période bandage, fils, reprise de la marche en douceur...  
> Tous les visites post-op ont été concluante pour le véto et le chir.
> 
> Depuis  deux mois, il remarche plutôt bien même si on le limite encore (pas d'escaliers, pas de courses, pas de sauts sur le canapé, etc.). Mais bizarrement, autant il se tient bien sur ses quatre pattes toute la journée, autant il arrive souvent qu'en soirée, il  se remette à boiter légèrement. 
> Et le lendemain matin, après un bon dodo, il ne boite plus, mais le soir, il recommence à boiter un petit peu. 
> 
> Avez-vous déjà vu cela avec vos chiens opérés de la même pathologie ? Comment cela s'est-il passé pour vous ? 
> ...

----------


## harmonie38

Peut être quelque chose pour la rentre un peu plus zen le temps de la récupération quitte a être un peu endormie ? De préférence quelque chose de naturel, et bien sur validé avec le véto qui opère ou véto qui suivra les soins.
Pour Syndel que j'ai eu je n'avait pas eu d'autre choix que de la médiquer temporairement pour qu'elle n'abime pas de nouveau le travail du chirurgien que lui avait réparé un tendon et donc se refasse mal.

----------


## Fayna 88

Bonjour, voilà ma chienne vient de finir ça convalescence ( ligament gauche)
Elle marche normal mais a l'arrêt on voit qu'elle ne prend pas totalement appui sur ça patte gauche, est ce normal ?
Quelqu un a déjà eu ce problème ?

----------


## aglae84

bonjour, oui c'est normal il faut que les muscles se refassent. Ma chienne s'est fait opérer deux fois des ligaments croisés dont la dernière fois il y a 6 mois, et elle a eu pendant quelque temps une faiblesse de la patte opérée, ça va revenir tout doucement, maintenant elle marche très bien et prend bien son appui. elle a 14 ans. bonne soirée.

----------


## Fayna 88

> bonjour, oui c'est normal il faut que les muscles se refassent. Ma chienne s'est fait opérer deux fois des ligaments croisés dont la dernière fois il y a 6 mois, et elle a eu pendant quelque temps une faiblesse de la patte opérée, ça va revenir tout doucement, maintenant elle marche très bien et prend bien son appui. elle a 14 ans. bonne soirée.


Merci de votre réponse.. Je viens de voir que vous avez répondu !

----------


## Fayna 88

Tite question encore.. Cela fait 3 mois depuis son opération.. Elle marche très bien, court très bien etc mais le soir chez moi ça patte n'est pas en appui du moins pas totalement comme si elle laisse ça patte traîné  . Par moment elle l'a pose normal
Dois je m inquiéter ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Tite question encore.. Cela fait 3 mois depuis son opération.. Elle marche très bien, court très bien etc mais le soir chez moi ça patte n'est pas en appui du moins pas totalement comme si elle laisse ça patte traîné  . Par moment elle l'a pose normal
Dois je m inquiéter ?

----------


## aglae84

cela peu arriver après une promenade, sa patte fatigue davantage du fait qu'elle n'est plus musclée, mon véto m'avait prévenue.

----------


## Fayna 88

OK merci.. J'espère que ça s'arrangera pour ma grosse !!!

----------


## LoveBorder

Bonjour à tous, 

Je viens de parcourir tous ce post car ma chienne, Faëll, s'est surement fait une rupture des ligaments ...  :: 
J'aurais besoin de vos conseils.
Quelques informations sur ma chienne : c'est une border collie de 8ans, qui fait 17kg, elle est plutôt calme et très obéissante (ça aidera si il y a opération je pense  :: ) mais cour comme une folle en ballade et adooooore jouer (avec nous pas avec les autres chiens).

Il y a une semaine ma chienne qui courais après une balle s'est arrêtée, mise à pleurer et est repartie chercher sa balle sur 3 pattes..
Direction ma vétérinaire (ostéopathe) qui pense à une atteinte des ligaments. Elle me conseille de voir l'évolution sur une semaine et lui fait une injection d'anti-inflammatoire qui sera renouvelée le lendemain. Elle me donne aussi du traumasédyl (homéo). Je lui ai aussi fait des cataplasmes d'argile sur le genoux tous les jours.

Aujourd'hui, ma louloute ne pose que très rarement sa patte en marchant mais la pose à l'arrêt. On voit qu'elle à du mal à se positionner pour faire ses besoins. Par contre elle se couche dessus et la tend sans problème (sauf un tremblement bizarre quand elle l'a tend complètement).

Comme ma véto n'a pas le matériel pour faire des examens ni opérer elle m'a dit de prendre l'avis d'un vétérinaire orthopédique.
Comment être sûr que c'est ou non une rupture des ligaments ? la radio peut suffire ? 

Flomyspra, je dois habiter dans la même région que toi, pourrais-tu me dire qui a opérée Dolma ? Tu parle d'un vétérinaire sur chambéry. 

J'ai vu que la plupart d'entre vous avait choisi la TPLO mais que certains ont fait avec la technique FLO. En êtes-vous toujours content ? combien pesait vos chiens pour ceux qui ont fait la FLO ? Et c'est quoi une TTA ?

Je m'inquiète beaucoup et veux vraiment faire le bon choix. En plus pour ne rien arranger ma chienne se réveille mal des anesthésies.. 
Depuis trois ans on arrête pas les problème avec elle ..   :: 

Merci d'avance pour vos retour  ::  Cela m'aidera beaucoup !

----------


## flomyspra

J'ai répondu à ton mp. A ta place, j'irai consulter Eric Sanson à la clinique du grand Verger à Chambéry, il sera de très bon conseil et t'expliquera toutes les techniques. C'est lui qui a opéré ma chienne et je ne regrette vraiment pas de l'avoir choisi comme chirurgien car j'avais aussi la possibilité d'aller à Marcy l'Etoile à l'école vétérinaire mais je ne pense pas que j'aurai pu trouver mieux, il est top.

----------


## LoveBorder

C'est bon ma louloute est au bloc .. on aura des nouvelles vers 13h..  je suis fiere j'ai réussi à pas verser ma ptite larme quand on l'a donné au véto ... j'ai attendue la voiture XD
On a du coup choisi une autre technique opératoire : la CBLO.
D'après le vétérinaire la convalescence est plus courte de 2 à 3 semaines et la consolidation osseuse est meilleure . Il n'y a plus le risque de fracture qui existe avec la TPLO et l'anatomie de la patte du chien est mieux respectée. 
Elle aura aussi une arthroscopie pour vérifier ses menisques.
Une belle facture à 1700 euros .. 
Je vous donnerai des nouvelles. Et surtout mon retour sur cette technique.

----------


## Fayna 88

> C'est bon ma louloute est au bloc .. on aura des nouvelles vers 13h..  je suis fiere j'ai réussi à pas verser ma ptite larme quand on l'a donné au véto ... j'ai attendue la voiture XD
> On a du coup choisi une autre technique opératoire : la CBLO.
> D'après le vétérinaire la convalescence est plus courte de 2 à 3 semaines et la consolidation osseuse est meilleure . Il n'y a plus le risque de fracture qui existe avec la TPLO et l'anatomie de la patte du chien est mieux respectée. 
> Elle aura aussi une arthroscopie pour vérifier ses menisques.
> Une belle facture à 1700 euros .. 
> Je vous donnerai des nouvelles. Et surtout mon retour sur cette technique.


Une cblo ?
Je ne connais pas, ça consiste en quoi ?
Pour ma part ma chienne s'est fait opérée deux fois en juillet 2018 et octobre 2018 par une tplo. 
Résultat plus que satisfaisant mais convalescence ultra longue. 
Bon courage à toi et ton chien 😊😊😊😊

----------


## Yagiz

Bonjour 
Jai fais opérer mon chien dUne TPLO qui ma coûté 2584
Tout de la taille du chien plus le chien est gros plus cest cher
La convalescence dure normalement 2 mois repos strict sortie en laisse que pour les besoins 
Je trouve bizarre 2 à 3 semaines cest trop court

----------


## LoveBorder

Bonjour, 

La CBLO reste une ostéotomie (avec découpe du tibia) mais est pratiquée depuis moins longtemps que la TPLO. 
D'après le vétérinaire orthopédique qui a opéré ma chienne, elle a plusieurs avantages : 

 - temps de convalescence moins long : 6 semaines au lieu de 8 à 9 pour la TPLO (Yagiz, je me suis mal exprimée, c'est 2 à 3 semaine de moins, et non 2 à 3 semaines en tout  :: ). Pour ma louloute qui se léchait les pattes d'ennuie cela à fait une belle différence ! 
 - montage plus solide car il y a une vis en plus de la plaque qui maintien bien les os collé l'un à l'autre au niveau de la découpe.
 - sa élimine certaines complications liées à la TPLO comme un déplacement du montage (si le petit morceau d'os coupé lors de la TPLO bouge par exemple) et d'autres mais je sait plus lesquelles
 - on ne touche pas à l'articulation (dans la TPLO on n'y touche pas directement mais la découpe est très proche) donc peut être moins d’arthrose.

Après moi j'ai surtout choisi cette technique sur conseil du chirurgien et parce que visuellement elle me semblait garder la patte mieux alignée ; sa me faisais peur que le poids du chien repose juste sur le petit morceau découpé dans la TPLO  :: 

Voici un schéma de la CBLO fait par le CHV de Saint Martin : https://www.chvsm.com/pdf/CBLO.pdf

On a commencé la rééducation en centre avec ma chienne et la vétérinaire m'a dit qu'il y avait des bon résultat sur la TPLO et moins de recul sur la CBLO mais que en effet le genoux de ma chienne était vraiment bien stable.

Du coup j'ai pas trop donné des nouvelles de ma chienne mais l'opération s'est très bien passée, elle a eu un peu mal les 4 à 5 premiers jours malgré les anti-inflammatoire, elle a reposé sa patte rapidement. Par contre elle avait une grosse lésion au ménisque donc il lui a enlevé. Pas du tout d’arthrose lors des premières radio et très peu aux radios de contrôle 6 semaines après. Elle est sous complément depuis.

On a vite envisagé de faire de la rééducation car ma chienne a adopté une très mauvaise posture ( elle met beaucoup de son poids à l'avant, s'assois n'importe comment et se couche en gardant  sa patte opéré "en canard") et relevé sa patte quand sa va plus vite sur 3 (c'est pas un border pour rien  ::  ). A deux séance on voit déjà la différence et on a des exercices à faire pour mieux muscler ses pattes arrières et le bas de son dos (en plus après autant de repos elle est super contente de bosser ! ). Et sa me rassure d'être suivi.

Par contre Yagiz, 2584 € je trouve sa bien cher  :: . Si on fesait la TPLO seul (sans arthroscopie) on était autour des 1400 €.

----------


## Maya63

Bonjour à toutes/tous. 

Je viens de tomber sur vos témoignages forts intéressants, et en même temps bien angoissants aussi, car le véto spécialiste en orthopédie dont parle Caro, avec lequel elle a eu beaucoup de soucis, le Docteur M. à Genas, vient  justement de m'être recommandé. Alors en effet, personne n'est à l'abri de faire une erreur, surtout en ce qui concerne une infection comme cela a été le cas pour son chien, mais ce qui m'ennuie davantage, c'est que d'après le témoignage de Caro, elle a eu des échos de la part d'autres vétos qui n'avaient pas un bon avis sur ce spécialiste. Du coup, je suis bien embêtée, d'autant plus si ma chienne doit se faire opérer. Si Caro pouvait voir mon message ce serait génial, mais elle semble ne plus intervenir sur le forum depuis pas mal de temps.  Si vous connaissez un spécialiste en chirurgie orthopédique dans le Nord Isère ou région Lyonnaise, je suis preneuse. J'avoue ne plus savoir trop quoi faire concernant le véto qui m'a été recommandé à Genas  :: . Merci à vous.

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Mon neveu a un chien de 4 ans croisé basset griffon qui a la maladie des ligaments croisés(pas de trauma) pas d'arthrose mais les deux genoux atteints !!!! genou droit opéré le 31 aout (Ostéotomie)convalescence et deuxième opération du genou gauche pas encore planifiée.
Ce qui m'inquiète c'est qu'il vit seul et que malheureusement il travaille
je lui ai proposé d'annuler mon séjour début septembre mais il m'a dit non 
Pensez-vous que le chien puisse rester seul surtout la première semaine??? 
De plus, il habite en appartement premier étage sans ascenseur Pas évident pour les proches qui pourraient éventuellement l'aider , de porter le chien qui pèse 22 kilos
Je suis preneuse de toutes vos idées 
Merci

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Bon il a réussi a avoir la première semaine de congés et a acheté un chariot pour chien pour "tenir" jusqu'au 31 août et post opérations
j'espère que tout va bien se passer

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

le chien peut se promener en laisse à partir de combien de jours?

----------

